# Track / rail cleaning



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just curios as to what some of you guys use on your track rails for a deeper cleaning, I have Bright Boys, stones etc, just looking for info on more of a protect ant fluid, the figure 8 L&J track rails are cleaning up but if I let it set, the rails have lite oxidation on them again the next day, just wandered if there was some thing I could apply to help. 

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Most guys wipe the track with WD40. 
Helps prevent oxidation, but can attract dust if applied too liberally.

It's always best to be conservative.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Boosted ,

I would take a very fine grade sand paper and wrap it around a sanding block . Lightly sand your rails .
Wipe your track down with Windex window cleaner .
Now , wipe it down with WD-40 and then wipe the WD-40 dry .
Run your cars ( preferably a magnet car ) for 10 minutes per track .
Now , spray WD-40 on a clean rag and wipe the track down again leaving the WD-40 set until the next day and wipe dry .

This is somewhat an intense treatment but if your rails are really rough , you need it . Get them cleaned up and on occasion clean with WD-40 on a rag and then wipe it dry . Running your cars on it after will help as well .

Gonzo


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

If you can get some current after a wipe down,
Run Laps with LifeLike T chassis.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys I have rubbed the entire track with a fine stone & bright boy, I had cleaned it before asm with transmission fluid and wiped that all down, I will give the WD-40 a shot and I have a Lifelike setup with braids that I am going to run on it tonight.

Boosetd


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Boosted ,

Do not ignore the connecting points where two pieces of track connect . Wire brush with Dremel Tool . I coat my connections with an anti corrosion compound for electrical connections .

Gonzo


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The windex is corrosive it is water base,use denatured alcohol


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

brownie374 said:


> ...use denatured alcohol


+1 Denatured alcohol is my first choice.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I did hit all the ends of the track with a dremel like Gonzo suggested, they all look good it's the rails that turn a little dark after a little time passes.

Thanks for all your suggestions

Boosted


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't use water based products on the track. Learned this the hard way with my last track. My current method works like this:

If it has never been done then go over the rails with a rigid diamond card and knock down the high points. Regular cleaning consists of WD40 sprayed onto a microfiber towel. The towel is applied to the track and the track scrubbed in approximately 4 foot sections. The towel is refolded to a clean section when required. 

If the track is going to be layed up then the WD40 is allowed to dry. If it is to be raced on then the WD40 is removed with denatured alcohol. Like the WD40 the alcohol is applied to a clean towel first. Liquid is not applied directly to the track. 

Electrical contact points were cleaned and anti-odixent was applied to these points as part of track construction. Once done, these need no further maintenance as long as water (or water based products) are not applied to the track.

With this method I rarely have to go over the rails with a brite boy or paper.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Before my last track build, I had my rails cleaned professionally with proprietary products I am not allowed to discuss.










You need only to hold some cars near the rails for them to run.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If that was the case I would never get the spring tension set right on the pickup shoes

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

since you do get the rails clean, 
then when the track will be unused, what I did was
put put a thin layer of rail zip on my rails.

I have not used it yet, but others say INOX(i think that is the spelling) is pretty good


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I just did the INOX thing. It lasts longer than WD 40 and worked really well on my 40+ year old Lock n Joiner track. You could not believe the color on the micro fiber cloth I used to wipe it down. After 4 days of only running a couple of laps per day per lane all 4 lanes will run a full lap on the first try with no stops and starts.

Later The used a very fine grit sanding sponge prior to wiping the track down to get the rails nice and clean from corrosion Rockinator


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

SDMedanic said:


> I don't use water based products on the track. Learned this the hard way with my last track. My current method works like this:
> 
> If it has never been done then go over the rails with a rigid diamond card and knock down the high points. Regular cleaning consists of WD40 sprayed onto a microfiber towel. The towel is applied to the track and the track scrubbed in approximately 4 foot sections. The towel is refolded to a clean section when required.
> 
> ...


Where can I get these Items 
I own a Hobby Shop and want to get some of the older HO slot car stuff out and it is corroded 
I will try and do a little track at a time top get it going again


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

At my train club we use a Bright Boy (eraser impregnated with grit) on the rails. Unfortunately, some Bright Boys have too much grit. They scratch the rail. The scratches collect dirt. Woodland Scenics has one that is softer. If you have a hobby shop, you can get it from Walther's.

Anti-oxidant can be obtained from a hardware store or auto parts store. It is recommended on wiring connectors and lamp sockets that may corrode.

WD40 is available at a hardware store, auto parts store, or even a grocery store.

You can get denatured alcohol at a grocery store or drug store.

I am not familiar with the "diamond card".

I have not shopped for a microfiber towel. I know that the optical stores have them for cleaning glasses, but that seems pretty sensitive for track cleaning.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had decent luck with the WD40 routine too. Even after wiping it back off with alcohol, the track will be slightly slippery for a day. After that first day, though, I found the rail stayed clean longer than without. For a quick rail cleaner, run a US1 truck around for a few laps on each lane. Due to the dual pick up shoe contact area, they will run though almost everything and clean the rail quick.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

railzip is available from train stores

or maybe 1 of your distributors
I have also used magic eraser on my rails. it also worked to clean them without grit (i think)

just bing INOX


----------

